# Battlefield 3 Sniper Jet Swap! Clip



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Possible?

Slow mo from 1:07

http://www.killsometime.com/videos/8194/EPIC-Battlefield-3-Sniper-Jet-Swap


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

bloody hell! lucky shot tho!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I can barely fly the planes, let alone pull off a move like that. Fair play.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The Aircraft do take some practice.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant... I was similarly amazed a week after MW2 came out a video was posted of a guy getting a last-kill kill cam knife throw across half a map!


----------

